

Incredible World Cup iPhone app - colmmcmullan

http://www.totalfootball2010.com<p>For anyone that liked the Adidas Match Tracker, this app quite similar and works live for the World Cup.
======
Concours
For the Android users and soccer fans, you might try
<http://www.worldcuptimetable.com> or from the market, look for soccer world
cup 2010 - wm2010

